# 5 stars 4 stars 3 stars I have realized why we don't rate as high as we should!



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

I have found the flaw in the rating system. Many people travel and are familiar with Priceline and hotels.com. When u are searching online hotels and restaurants are rated on a one star, two star , three star , four star , and the elusive - five star scale. 3 star hotels are pretty good and 4 star hotels are usually high end places. 5 star is expensive, high end, impeccable service type establishments. How can an Uber driver expect to be rated 5 stars on a consistent basis? You are going to get some 4s and 3s now and then, not to mention the once and while 1 star jerk that you just don't get along with for whatever reason (usually something out of your control). I think it's sick when riders say "I am giving you 5 stars and they believe they are tipping u" I have a strong rating in the high 4s, but this rating system is flawed! Is an Uber driver going to please their riders? Sometimes, but how can we really provide 5 star service for $2 or $3 maybe $5 bucks a ride. It's an uphill battle and we the drivers are being manipulated by the evil empire Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cute dog.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

What I like the best about new riders is that they're much more open to hearing about the rating system. I had a nice grandma as a pax the other night who just got an account and had no idea the rating system was so screwed up. She wished me luck and said she'd rate me a 5 after I explained our requirements. You have to keep it subtle though.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> What I like the best about new riders is that they're much more open to hearing about the rating system. I had a nice grandma as a pax the other night who just got an account and had no idea the rating system was so screwed up. She wished me luck and said she'd rate me a 5 after I explained our requirements. You have to keep it subtle though.


Yeah discussion about the ratings definitely works like you say keep it subtle. What I do as soon as the package gets in the car I say hey Jennifer you know you're a five-star passenger, they get all giggly and happy, having no idea. It opens for the conversation.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I am fairly easy going and used to be lenient with passenger behaviors. Now I have a mental list of what gets a passenger an automatic one star rating.

Calling me binary or bipolar...I now just give either a 5 star or 1 star rating to passengers. Nothing between the two.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll make it simple.

The rating system may appear flawed, but the majority of drivers fit in the same range that is above 4.6.

So if you are below 4.6, something is wrong. Whether it be your vehicle, your demeanor, your ability to navigate or the community you drive in.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I rate all PAX a 4 or lower unless I'm tipped.
Too many drivers to make any money, so no customers = less drivers = more money in the long run for me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Or your community.

I've watched newbie and limited-english pax rate by "toggling" each star, missing #5 and sometimes more, submitting, and then getting baffled, all "Fou stahs iz bahd?" and fumbling around for a cancel or undo button looking all guilty... One guy was all guilty and trying to communicate how he'd get his sister, who "good English", to call support and reverse it... Showed him how to email them thru the help menu (and he did), dunno if it'll work tho. BTW, wow, just wow - modern iPhones sure DO have silky smooth touch controls... Gotta wonder just what sort of mistakes such a pax would make on a choppy entry-level Android phone...

And then there are those noobs who see you roll up on a freshly washed shiny car, all loaded with leather and gadgetry and a prestigious brand, and wrongly misconstrue that your lowly 4.6 or whatever consists of " above and beyond" 5* ratings for kickarse transpo, and "all good, excellent service" 4* 's....and may or may not 5* you, but hate to see what'll happen to the next guy with a bit of freeway grime and worn fabric seats...

QUOTE="Matt Uterak, post: 655208, member: 22434"]I'll make it simple.

The rating system may appear flawed, but the majority of drivers fit in the same range that is above 4.6.

So if you are below 4.6, something is wrong. Whether it be your vehicle, your demeanor, your ability to navigate or the community you drive in.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Or your community.
> 
> I've watched newbie and limited-english pax rate by "toggling" each star, missing #5 and sometimes more, submitting, and then getting baffled, all "Fou stahs iz bahd?" and fumbling around for a cancel or undo button looking all guilty... One guy was all guilty and trying to communicate how he'd get his sister, who "good English", to call support and reverse it... Showed him how to email them thru the help menu (and he did), dunno if it'll work tho. BTW, wow, just wow - modern iPhones sure DO have silky smooth touch controls... Gotta wonder just what sort of mistakes such a pax would make on a choppy entry-level Android phone...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thus why I 1 star most pax, 4 Star few, and 5 star very rarely.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I would say what I want to say about the ratings but uber people net gave me a warning about saying the F word.But stop thinking to much about the ratings.At these rates I'm surprised people still care


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

My post also said the Community could be the problem.



Adieu said:


> Or your community.
> 
> I've watched newbie and limited-english pax rate by "toggling" each star, missing #5 and sometimes more, submitting, and then getting baffled, all "Fou stahs iz bahd?" and fumbling around for a cancel or undo button looking all guilty... One guy was all guilty and trying to communicate how he'd get his sister, who "good English", to call support and reverse it... Showed him how to email them thru the help menu (and he did), dunno if it'll work tho. BTW, wow, just wow - modern iPhones sure DO have silky smooth touch controls... Gotta wonder just what sort of mistakes such a pax would make on a choppy entry-level Android phone...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------

